# Maurizio Galante Haute Couture *body-painting* S/S 2011 x 81



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

​


----------



## AMUN (12 Okt. 2011)

Die Sachen sind mir eindeutig zu teuer... so geht meine Frau nicht zum einkaufen... nein, nein, nein da kann sie betteln wie sie will


----------



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

Wieso, im Wesentlichen brauchst Du doch nur ein Eimerchen Farbe


----------



## Padderson (12 Okt. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> Wieso, im Wesentlichen brauchst Du doch nur ein Eimerchen Farbe



und danach das Gesicht Deiner Frau fotografieren


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

ja, da ist schon einiges dabei. danke vielmals.


----------

